
3 Years of Kubernetes in Production–Here’s What We Learned - tonystubblebine
https://medium.com/better-programming/3-years-of-kubernetes-in-production-heres-what-we-learned-44e77e1749c8
======
tonystubblebine
Here's the bypass link if you aren't a Medium subscriber.
[https://medium.com/better-programming/3-years-of-
kubernetes-...](https://medium.com/better-programming/3-years-of-kubernetes-
in-production-heres-what-we-
learned-44e77e1749c8?source=friends_link&sk=3badef1b06bb1e53a9e044c938d37f44)

~~~
kine
Thanks! Excited to read

